# Is this a L136b gold spot pleco?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Got this little guy with a set up I bought and I think it's a L136b Hyprancistrus Gold Spot , can anyone confirm. Not the best picture but he/she is hard to get a picture of.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like l201 hyprancistrus gold spot.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

my L201


----------

